# What are your winter goals this year



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Could be anything. 

For me I want to do a 7 mile run

Get my fire inspector 3 course done. 

Set up a really cool train layout for Xmas time. 

Get the rest of my hallway painted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Ride at least five days a week (I pretty much do that already)

Discipline myself to do stretching and weights during work breaks (instead of just sitting at my desk for 10 hours straight).

Get weight down to 200 (currently 225).

Try to get to 32 minute Strava time on my local trail loop, with an ultimate goal of 30 minutes. Now I'm consistently around 34, and have gotten close to 33. The fastest riders do it in 26, but I'd be satisfied with 30.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ski 70 to 80 days*

That and add at least 5 new ski areas to the 135 I've skied already.
You did say winter after all.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I did manage 80 days of skiing last year. I'd love to hit 100, but I think, like Rev, I'd be happy with 80 again.
Every day is a telemark day, and that really beats me up.
I'm in Utah, so I'm hoping we get a good La Nina season (they can vary dramatically!).


----------



## terpsmandan (Oct 19, 2020)

I want to ride as much as possible. Any snow here in Western NY tends not to stick around and I am counting on that for some of the winter. I also went skiing last year for the first time in 27 years and plan on going as least 8 times this winter.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I plan to ride, run and lift weights... same plan as in warmer months

I'll be switching to studded tires and ride the local trails when the snow comes. If the river freezes I also plan to do some ice biking.
I have a pair of running snowshoes which I also plan to use but in the meantime my road shoes and trail running shoe will be fine

We have a home gym and I follow a daily workout plan. It worked out fine after my gym closed, the pandemic struck and everything got locked everything down this year and I maintained my strength and fitness levels

I don't mind winter activities. Having the right attire for the weather is key

I have a full time career as a healthcare professional which keeps me mentally busy so my goal is to continue to make the time everyday for physical activity which keeps my body and mind fit and gives me joy


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Winter goals this year...

Ride the usual 4-6 days a week, as long as temps stay at 50 or above (good chance of that most of our winter). 

Lose the 15 pounds I gained over the last 3 vacation trips over the last 4 months.

Schedule at least 1 winter vacation trip. Just need to decide where... was thinking about hitting trails around Palm Springs. Never been there for some reason.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> I did manage 80 days of skiing last year. I'd love to hit 100, but I think, like Rev, I'd be happy with 80 again.
> Every day is a telemark day, and that really beats me up.
> I'm in Utah, so I'm hoping we get a good La Nina season (they can vary dramatically!).


You're a lucky man, id be happy if i could get 10-15 ski days each winter, but i live in Michigan and still work. SOMEDAY!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

terpsmandan said:


> I want to ride as much as possible. Any snow here in Western NY tends not to stick around and I am counting on that for some of the winter. I also went skiing last year for the first time in 27 years and plan on going as least 8 times this winter.


Fellow western NY'r here...xc ski guy myself and managed to get out fairly often last year. The year prior not so much.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Return to the gym, try to maintain current 'in-season' weight, xc ski and just get the hell out so as to not feel cooped up with this covid nonsense.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

pretty much same as always...ride by myself b/c all of my riding buddies are wussies 

I plan on doing more camping this winter...quite a few of our trails are in State Parks; I just have to check in to the campsite availability

I also need to get better snow/slop tires...the Knards don't do well in that kind of terrain

I will probably have a bit more free time than normal since we will have no concerts or public performances to prepare for...which is only good in that it gives me more time to ride...


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Attempt to ski a bit less this year and snow bike a bit more. That may not be so easy as I get booked up early. I do have a ski trip planed for Heavenly in January to free ski with some of my D team friends. 

I want to try at least one overnight camping snow adventure. Not below 20 degrees F. 

I want to perfect some teaching methods on ski simulator. I figured out how to bypass a lot of the learning curve to upper level skiing.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I ended last season in Heavenly when all shut down.*

First day of a predicted 48" storm and Covid ended the season. If you have not skied Kirkwood, do so if you have a chance. Kirkwood is worth the drive - about an hour +/- from South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

xxx


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Groom our local trails for fatbiking, snow shoe as often as possible, continue to do my usual winter workouts focusing on mobility and get back to doing daily yoga.
I might even get out downhill skiing for the first time in about ten years.

Hoping for lots of snow this winter here in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Keep my covid-10 off via Zwift and lots of riding.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I have no specific goals. I will do my normal training (indoor and outdoor rides and some weights) and probably even go through base training and race prep in the spring. But I doubt I will race again because of covid and my age (59). 

I just want to stay in shape.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Go get a new dog! "Kadaj", a nine month old cattledog, going to get him this weekend in Prescott, of course I'll ride too. I love new dog days 

Go to Las Vegas/St George at least once a month to ride.

Build a full suspension fat bike, yes, again, but what else am I gonna do?

Start on my mother in law suite, adding a full bath, should be fun and "pro tip": I can close the door and my wife won't know what I'm doing 

Do some trail work, starting on a downhill trail that cuts down a canyon from above my house, a couple miles worth, should be nice and dangerous!

... and look forward to attending Hurricane fest without wearing a mask in March 2021 (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> First day of a predicted 48" storm and Covid ended the season. If you have not skied Kirkwood, do so if you have a chance. Kirkwood is worth the drive - about an hour +/- from South Lake Tahoe.


I live less than an hour from Kirkwood, but I no longer ski or board, tore an MCL a couple years ago and decided that destroying my knees was bad for biking, so gave up bondage gear.

FYI, we haven't even had a dusting so far this year.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Maybe figure out how to link some tele turns on bc xc gear? Maybe stop picking my nose and eating it, at least in zoom meetings.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I have access to a family house in South Lake Tahoe*

Coming from the east coast, I fly into Reno. Having an Epic Retired Military Pass ($125), I can ski Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood and being PSIA, I get half price at most other areas.

Last year wasn't the greatest snow year out there either but I got one day out of the storm I mentioned.

Covid says I will not fly this coming season. I'll stick to east coast areas.

Too bad about your MCL.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Coming from the east coast, I fly into Reno. Having an Epic Retired Military Pass ($125), I can ski Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood and being PSIA, I get half price at most other areas.
> 
> Last year wasn't the greatest snow year out there either but I got one day out of the storm I mentioned.
> 
> ...


I've skied and boarded hundreds of days in my lifetime, many hundred plus days in my yut, tele, alpine, bondage, earn your turns, it's been a long life on snow.

Like all things, there comes a time when it's time, I called it before it called me. MCL is healed and I ride thousands of miles year round.

My younger brother destroyed his knee two seasons ago, nearly lost his leg from a ski wreck, he still can't ride, kneel, or run.

My next door neighbor is the winningest female skier in history, and she did it all on one leg ?


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Go get a new dog! "Kadaj", a nine month old cattledog, going to get him this weekend in Prescott, of course I'll ride too. I love new dog days
> 
> Go to Las Vegas/St George at least once a month to ride.
> 
> ...


First thing first - dogs come first 
But your FS fat bike - I want to hear more about that when you get to that


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Heal up, and get back to where I was, then start building off that foundation


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*For me, the end of surfing was a changing point.*

As we age, balance isn't what it used to be and balance is something you can't fake on a surfboard. Two summers ago, I just said it's not worth the effort anymore. It was a great ride for 53 years and the closest I came to killing myself was surfing.

As I age, my riding seems to improve and I never had a ski accident that did any permanent damage so I'm still into that and I really hate cold weather riding.

Change is important.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope to continue to ride throughout the New England winter and keep my weight where it is.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> Coming from the east coast, I fly into Reno. Having an Epic Retired Military Pass ($125), I can ski Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood and being PSIA, I get half price at most other areas.
> 
> Last year wasn't the greatest snow year out there either but I got one day out of the storm I mentioned.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the retired military pass is a smokin' deal! I have mine at PCMR with a half price at DV for being old. If we get a COVID vaccine I think travel will open up pretty fast, so you may get to get back out west (who knows, maybe this will be one of those years when the east coast gets the good snow!).


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Depending on election outcomes, I may bike to Mexico for 4 years starting this winter.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

*2021 MTB Planner*

Yes, lets start planning for 2021! My latest blog article is titled: 
_*2021 MTB Planner For Achieving Your Riding Goals. *_It has a downloadable PDF doc to help make the planning easier. Use this to evaluate your riding "performance" in 2020 and plan to Mountain Bike your best in 2021!
https://betterride.net/blog/2020/2021-mtb-planner-for-achieving-your-riding-goals/


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I plan to finish one bathroom remodel and complete remodels on the other two this winter.

I plan to go through the house and get rid of as much stuff as possible to eliminate clutter and simplify life a bit.

I plan to continue to ride and maintain conditioning and weight.

I plan to further systemize and grow my business while giving my daughter more responsibility in running the business.

I doubt I'll bother with skiing this year. After 6 seasons of living in a resort town with 100+ days on the snow each year, I have only skied 3-6 times per year in the many years since moving away. It seems I no longer have the patience for dealing with the traffic and it no longer feels like it is worth the expense.


----------



## dexcom (Oct 12, 2020)

Recover from my torn calf.
Get to ride my mtb with my kids again.


----------



## Trail Weapon (Oct 23, 2020)

Improve my overall health.
Eat healthier 
Improve my endurance through cardio-fitnt
Weight training


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

Head for AZ and ride! I hate the snow!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

With the Covid incertainty none.
I want to stay alive to at least get a retirement cheque in 23 months LOL.
I am more into direction. I was in the ride more days on my winter fat but i will add more yoga. So if weather permits over 100 days on my fat with more hours of yoga.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

Зимой катаюсь без цели, задумчиво


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Wow, narrow gauge rail road with a dip in the middle. Your ride looks pretty cool.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I just plan to keep moving and avoid becoming homeless in this COVID-Crazy town.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

myxo said:


> Зимой катаюсь без цели, задумчиво


so jealous of all that snow!!! Where is this?


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mainly I want to ride to work everyday this winter. I live in Missoula Montana and my 6 mile commute can be quite crazy at times. So far my coldest morning has been -2f back in October. We also got 15 inches of snow with that storm. I have a winter bike with studs and flat pedals and it handles the ice pretty well but you absolutely have to be very careful at times. Mostly the cold will be the limiting factor. I’m equipped to pedal to about -10 but it sucks. We can be down to -25 without wind so those days will probably be in my car. 

Right now after a couple of decent snows we warmed up and then dried out so I’m still able to get in the mountains and ride. As long as I can get to the trails I keep riding. Our forecast called for dry weather so I’m happy for sure.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

PierreR said:


> Wow, narrow gauge rail road with a dip in the middle. Your ride looks pretty cool.


There is not much snow now, so the ride is more or less easy. But then the footpath becomes convex and it takes a lot of skill to stay in the middle.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> so jealous of all that snow!!! Where is this?


This is the very last section of a narrow-gauge railway in Russia with passenger traffic. The rest of the narrow-gauge railways are dismantled or not passenger, but freight. Located in the Kirov region, the city of Kirovo-Chepetsk. It is planned to make this road a museum piece and for tourism.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Zguitar71 said:


> Mainly I want to ride to work everyday this winter. I live in Missoula Montana and my 6 mile commute can be quite crazy at times. So far my coldest morning has been -2f back in October. We also got 15 inches of snow with that storm. I have a winter bike with studs and flat pedals and it handles the ice pretty well but you absolutely have to be very careful at times. Mostly the cold will be the limiting factor. I'm equipped to pedal to about -10 but it sucks. We can be down to -25 without wind so those days will probably be in my car.
> 
> Right now after a couple of decent snows we warmed up and then dried out so I'm still able to get in the mountains and ride. As long as I can get to the trails I keep riding. Our forecast called for dry weather so I'm happy for sure.


Excellent.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I had plans to sign back up at the gym but am holding off until the COVID numbers get into a safer zone again. So, I found what appears to be a good winter beater that I can set-and- forget, as it were, without concern about road salt, etc. I'll get outside to ride vs join my typical indoor cycling classes (I'm not a fan of the trainer). And I'll handle my lifting, core work, etc in the basement. 

All this and xc skiiing.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Zguitar71 said:


> Mainly I want to ride to work everyday this winter. I live in Missoula Montana and my 6 mile commute can be quite crazy at times. So far my coldest morning has been -2f back in October. We also got 15 inches of snow with that storm. I have a winter bike with studs and flat pedals and it handles the ice pretty well but you absolutely have to be very careful at times. Mostly the cold will be the limiting factor. I'm equipped to pedal to about -10 but it sucks. We can be down to -25 without wind so those days will probably be in my car.
> 
> Right now after a couple of decent snows we warmed up and then dried out so I'm still able to get in the mountains and ride. As long as I can get to the trails I keep riding. Our forecast called for dry weather so I'm happy for sure.


I'm in Helena and still riding a fatbike with studded tires, but if this high pressure holds another week I think I'll take my MTB off the trainer.

We just bought a Tacx and I'm working through a Zwift training plan. That road-style output is very different to my usual winch-and-plummet riding, so I'm planning to use the winter to establish some solid fitness. With the trainer, the studded fatbike, and a whole quiver of Nordic and backcountry skis, I reckon I've got a decent chance.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Doggy love, getting out more with my pups, bike, hike, or ski, everyday if I can manage it.

Night riding, it used to be a thing when I lived in WA, trying to start that back up, riding tonight with a full moon, oooh, ahhhhh

Thinking about getting a big wheel unicycle, 32" or 36", back in the day I rode a ton and I kinda miss the ride, but I'm not that interested in the smaller wheels (still got a couple) ; since I started riding bikes I got used to going fast.

If we actually have a decent winter, I may take out the light tele gear and crank some turns, but resort stuff is dead to me, I'd sooner go to an amusement park.

Getting to bed earlier so I can get up earlier, not hard to do if I can just put down the book ...

At least once a month I want to travel to Las Vegas, St George, and Prescott to ride; my kids live in St George so it's a good excuse.

Looking forward to Hurricance Fest post Covid!!

EDIT: Just finished my barn remodel, looking at either adding a bathroom (second master suite), remodeling a bathroom (or two), or cutting a hole in the hallway wall and adding a French Door into my storage/gym room. I like cutting holes in walls, so the French door will probably come first


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I have skis for the weekend and just got a fat tire bike to ride during the week. Now, I just need it to snow.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

evasive said:


> I'm in Helena and still riding a fatbike with studded tires, but if this high pressure holds another week I think I'll take my MTB off the trainer.
> 
> We just bought a Tacx and I'm working through a Zwift training plan. That road-style output is very different to my usual winch-and-plummet riding, so I'm planning to use the winter to establish some solid fitness. With the trainer, the studded fatbike, and a whole quiver of Nordic and backcountry skis, I reckon I've got a decent chance.


Yeah the high pressure is in full affect, we are getting the usual inversions now and the air is starting to get nasty but the streets and trail are dry so I'll take it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

myxo said:


> This is the very last section of a narrow-gauge railway in Russia with passenger traffic. The rest of the narrow-gauge railways are dismantled or not passenger, but freight. Located in the Kirov region, the city of Kirovo-Chepetsk. It is planned to make this road a museum piece and for tourism.


oh man...I love trains, and it is sad that many of the old lines are being taken up, especially the narrow gauge stuff. I am glad they are going to preserve that...

that pic has a narrow gauge rail line IN snow, with a bike...3 of my most favorite things together!!! All it needs is a drum set and it would be like the gateway to my heaven!!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Ride the fat bike at least 3 days a week, get the dogs out for a good walk/run daily, and spend time on the shore of Lake Superior 2 times a week. Luckily some of those overlap. Oh yeah, some yoga and snowboarding too. And get the plans together to build a house on a new chunk of property we just bought. 

That should keep me busy!


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> All it needs is a drum set and it would be like the gateway to my heaven!!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

This winter I want to ride at least 3 days per week, run 3 days per week, and lift/core 3 days per week. I want one of rides to be a weekly hard interval workout on the trainer targeting V02max power to keep the old engine tuned. My runs will be short...not over 30 minutes. I'd also love to lose 10 pounds.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Ride more, work less!

This has been one of my worst years for clicking off miles on bicycles in the last decade 

Work stuff has been fun (and grateful to have a job) but man, the line between home & work is more than blurred at this point. 

I've been working from home for months and will continue to do so into next summer at least.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Finish a bathroom remodel.
Loose 25lbs
Build back some of the strength I lost due to COVID gym closing and surgery.
Ride as much as possible, street or trail. Going out in an hour.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

In winter, there are very short days of light. I am planning to ride after work in the dark with flashlights.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Hit the gym hard, get some skiing in, ride the fat bike, have fun.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I don’t normally do virtual races or challenges but I’ve signed up for two. First one started December 1 and last for 8 weeks, 250 miles either running or walking. Second challenge is 2021 miles in 2021 but this one is easier. Includes running, walking and bicycle riding. Should be able to ride 25 miles most weeks depending upon travel and weather.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

Зимой катаюсь на тонком велосипеде fixed gear


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

myxo said:


> Зимой катаюсь на тонком велосипеде fixed gear


dude....I am in love!!!!

I have always loved the architecture of Russian churches...and with the snow....just awesome!!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Resolutions? I don't do those.*

But I want to lose 25 lbs and get my bench back to 300.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Same as always.

Warmth.


----------



## HardyB (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't set big goals for this winter because I know that most cafes and museums will be closed. So, I will stay at home and meet my friends sometimes. However, I really wanna find a good job and I think that uk.jooble.org/jobs-film-production-apprenticeships can help me an interesting one.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm very lucky that I live in Southern California and close to a perfect mountain and trail system. Not to steep and only 7miles of climbing. My Strava goal is to hit 4000miles for 2020 and I'm almost there. I'm riding daily and only missed 3 days of November and 1 day in December here's my YouTube 



 and heres my Strava Strava | Run and Cycling Tracking on the Social Network for Athletes


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to share this interesting article

Although the activity described is walking, it can be applied to any activity like mountain biking, road cycling, trail or road running, skiing snowboarding etc.. The key is to observe and enjoy your surroundings in addition to working on completing a training session or just "getting in that mileage" . Anecdotally I do this. I carry my camera with me and snap pics of interesting subjects along the way which makes my ride and run way more interesting. It's helpful to know there is supporting evidence that it's healthy and can help motivate us to achieve fitness goals.

*An 'Awe Walk' Might Do Wonders for Your Well-Being*
Consciously watching for small wonders in the world around you during an otherwise ordinary walk {or mtb ride} could amplify the mental health benefits of the stroll, according to an interesting new psychological study of what the study's authors call "awe walks."

In the study, people who took a fresh look at the objects, moments and vistas that surrounded them during brief, weekly walks felt more upbeat and hopeful in general than walkers who did not. The findings are subjective but indicate that awe walks could be a simple way to combat malaise and worry. They also underscore that how we think and feel during exercise can alter how the exercise alters us.

There already is considerable evidence, of course, that exercise, including walking, can buoy our moods. Past studies have linked increased physical activity to greater happiness and reduced risks for anxiety, depression and other mental ills.

Feeling a sense of awe also seems to up our overall feelings of gladness and improve health. A somewhat nebulous emotion, awe generally is defined as the sense that you are in the presence of something larger and more consequential than yourself and that this something is mysterious and ineffable. In past studies, people who reported feeling awe also tended to have less emotional stress and lower levels of substances related to body-wide inflammation.

But no studies had looked into whether mixing awe and activity might somehow augment the benefits of each - or, on the other hand, reduce them. So, for the new study, which was published in September in Emotion, scientists affiliated with the Memory and Aging Center at the University of California, San Francisco, and other institutions decided to start teaching older walkers how to cultivate awe.

They concentrated on people in their 60s, 70s and 80s, an age when some people can face heightened risks for declining mental health. The researchers also had a ready-made volunteer pool, consisting of men and women already participating in an ongoing U.C.S.F. study of how to age well.

The scientists asked 52 of the study volunteers if they would mind adding a weekly 15-minute walk to their normal schedules. All of these selected recruits were physically and cognitively healthy. Fresh, baseline studies of their mental health showed they were psychologically well-adjusted as well, with little anxiety or depression.

The scientists randomly divided these volunteers into two groups. One, as a control group, was asked to start walking, at least once a week, for 15 minutes, preferably outside, but given few other mandates.

The members of the other group likewise were asked to walk once a week, but also were instructed in how to cultivate awe as they walked.
"Basically, we told them to try to go and walk somewhere new, to the extent possible, since novelty helps to cultivate awe," says Virginia Sturm, an associate professor of neurology at U.C.S.F., who led the new study. The researchers also suggested that the walkers pay attention to details along their walks, Dr. Sturm says, "looking at everything with fresh, childlike eyes."

They emphasized that the awesome can be anywhere and everywhere, she says, from a sweeping panorama of cliffs and sea to sunlight dappling a leaf. "Awe is partly about focusing on the world outside of your head," she says, and rediscovering that it is filled with marvelous things that are not you.

The awe walkers, like the control group, were asked to walk outdoors. Neither group was told to confine their walks to parks or to avoid urban settings, Dr. Sturm says. Both groups were asked to take a few selfies during their walks, in order to document locales, but otherwise to avoid using their phones while walking.

The walkers in both groups uploaded their selfies to a lab website and also completed a daily online assessment of their current mood and, if they had walked that day, how they had felt during their strolls.

After eight weeks, the scientists compared the groups' responses and photos.

Not surprisingly, they found that the awe walkers seemed to have become adept at discovering and amplifying awe. One volunteer reported focusing now on "the beautiful fall colors and the absence of them among the evergreen forest." A control walker, in contrast, said she spent much of a recent walk fretting about an upcoming vacation and "all the things I had to do before we leave."

The researchers also found small but significant differences in the groups' sense of well-being. Over all, the awe walkers felt happier, less upset and more socially connected than the men and women in the control group. The volunteers in the control group reported some improvements in mood, but their gains were slighter.

More startling, the researchers noted a variance in the groups' selfies. Over the course of the eight weeks, the size of awe walkers' countenances shrank in relation to the scenery around them. Their faces grew smaller, the world larger. Nothing similar occurred in the photos from the control group.

"We had not expected that," Dr. Sturm says.

The findings are subjective, though, since awe, like other emotions, is difficult to quantify, and there is, as yet, no other science indicating that becoming a punier part of your own selfies says something about you. The study participants also uniformly were older people in good health who walked. It is not clear whether young people or those with illnesses likewise would benefit, or if you can and should try awe runs, swims, hikes or rides.

But Dr. Sturm thinks the possibility is enticing, especially now, when pandemic and other concerns are rampant. "It is such a simple thing" to look around for small wonders while you exercise, she says, "and there's no downside."

sauce An 'Awe Walk' Might Do Wonders for Your Well-Being


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Winter goals? I've already passed all my cycling goals for 2020 so I'm just happy to ride as much as possible without being too focused on # of rides, mileage or elevation. For 2021 I haven't set my cycling goals yet in detail, but I do want to do some more bike camping...locally since COVID will still be a thing for 2021. So once We get into Jan 2021 I'll start including more long distance rides on my bikepacking rig with less tech and hopefully even get a short tour done in Jan if the Weather Gods cooperate. 👼👼👼

For non-riding goals I got into long distance skateboarding in the summer of 2020 and I'm gunning for 2,000kms on the skateboard in 2020. That is possible, but it'll be hard. If I get there in Jan 2021 I'll be okay with that. Then I'd like to hit 3,000kms by April.

Since it rains a fair bit this time of year I'll do some hiking when that's happening. I don't really have any hiking goals. It's just my filler activity when riding of skateboarding isn't possible/fun.

I guess my last winter goal is not to get sick or injured so I get to spring in good shape for a sweet dry season. 🤞


----------



## Father Brown (Jan 1, 2021)

My winter goal is to drop 20-30lbs!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> *Ski 70 to 80 days*
> 
> That and add at least 5 new ski areas to the 135 I've skied already.
> You did say winter after all.


Can I change my goal at this point? Covid-19 restrictions at most ski areas have resulted in long lines as lift capacity is reduced. I understand and support the areas but that doesn't make it any more fun.

Alas, the weather has remained warm so my goal is to be active 180 days between skiing and biking. New Year's Eve I got in my 120th ride of the season. With 11 days on snow so far, I just need 49 more. I'm not sure if I will get to 5 new areas this season.

I guess that makes my goal to be flexible.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I managed to ride 27 days of November and 28 days of December. I analyzed my 2020 stats on Strava, my worst months where January, February and September. Of course Strava and my Polar APP has lots of other data to analyze but the bottom line is I need to increase the amount of rides, every month,riding daily when possible or at least filling in the non-riding with functional training and core workouts.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I managed to ride 27 days of November and 28 days of December. I analyzed my 2020 stats on Strava, my worst months where January, February and September. Of course Strava and my Polar APP has lots of other data to analyze but the bottom line is I need to increase the amount of rides, every month,riding daily when possible or at least filling in the non-riding with functional training and core workouts.


Any intentions for taking a break from the bike? I logged a PR in 2020 for mileage and am considering a break but find it difficult without access to my cross-training activity of xc skiing (no snow at all here).


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Any intentions for taking a break from the bike? I logged a PR in 2020 for mileage and am considering a break but find it difficult without access to my cross-training activity of xc skiing (no snow at all here).


No need to take a break, it's become my daily routine now. I do need to add my strength training exercises more consistently and hope to lift and ride daily. 2020 I had 227 active exercise days, mostly rides, 2021 I want to be above 350 with over 4K miles and 1million feet of climbing.?????? Staying healthy and balanced with rest, nutrition and stretching.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Work (and 8itch) less, ride MORE


----------

